# Quick Weekend Away in Summer with 15 year old. Ideas?



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I want to take the laddo away for a quick 4 day weekend this summer, so need somewhere close (under 4 hours) and relatively cheap. Was thinking Sri Lanka but he's been there, Nepal, been there, not sure about India in general - even for a weekend.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Seychelles. Gorgeous scenery and easy to drive around. Loads of quality guest houses too so keeps the cost down. Not that much to do, so four days is about right.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How about Goa, India?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Maldives - 4 hour flight away


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Don't forget to check "rainy seasons" at the time and locations you are looking to visit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Georgia? Fly into Tblisi, which is charming enough, and take a day trip up to the high Caucasian mountains (a few hours north and pretty impressive). Cooler weather than here.

Cyprus?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

How about somewhere that's 2 hours away in a small aircraft that usually cruises below 10,000ft, with a door that you can open inflight?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> I want to take the laddo away for a quick 4 day weekend this summer, so need somewhere close (under 4 hours) and relatively cheap. Was thinking Sri Lanka but he's been there, Nepal, been there, not sure about India in general - even for a weekend.
> 
> Anyone any ideas?


Goa - Rainy season starts 1st week of June and when I say rainy it just pours.(no parties in the monsoons).
Maldives - weathes Same as Goa ( expensive ?)
Seychelles - Never been there so I cannot comment on the weather
Tblisi - Absolutely the place to be, on arrival visa and much cheaper.
Istanbul - Also can be taken into account.
Dead Sea & Petra & Aqaba, Jordan - Will be much cooler.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Africa safari (Kenya, Tanzania?) would be a cool experience at his age I think, or Zanzibar


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas, Tblisi and Zanzibar are interesting, never thought of those two, he's not the sort of kid who will just want to sit at a pool so Seychelles is out, Maldives perhaps, Cyprus? I was thinking that, having been there so many times, could be a great option.

Looking at Tblisi flights now, cos that's the most interesting to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Go see where Castle Dracula with Wizz Air from DWC to Bucharest in Romamia.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Go see where Castle Dracula with Wizz Air from DWC to Bucharest in Romamia.


Do they do self-catering?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have some great hotels in Tbilisi Rascal  I didn't say which ones so technically I'm not advertising, I hope


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes Steve and they love their stake!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Yes Steve and they love their stake!!


Only blue and dripping with blood I hope....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Go see where Castle Dracula with Wizz Air from DWC to Bucharest in Romamia.


Am liking this idea, a bit different, and something his mother would never do.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Romania is an underrated travel destination. Especially Transylvania.

Bucharest is on the gritty side but has a gentrifying old town. But I'd hop on the train and go to Brasov instead. There's some great mountains between Bucharest and Brasov that are still a bit wild with bears in the forests. Brasov is a charming town and evocative of a ye olde Eastern Europe / Austro Hungarian empire circa 1914. Bran Castle is just outside Brasov. Food is actually quite good as long as you do your research. The little villages outside Brasov have old fortified churches, churches with walls around them to protect them from the Turkish invasions. Other pretty towns in the Transylvania area include Sibiu and Sighisoara. When you travel through the countryside in Transylvania you might as well be in pre-WWI Europe, with farmers still working the fields with horses and pitching their own haystacks and farm animals wandering the muddy lanes of the villages. 




The Rascal said:


> Am liking this idea, a bit different, and something his mother would never do.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Romania is an underrated travel destination. Especially Transylvania.
> 
> Bucharest is on the gritty side but has a gentrifying old town. But I'd hop on the train and go to Brasov instead. There's some great mountains between Bucharest and Brasov that are still a bit wild with bears in the forests. Brasov is a charming town and evocative of a ye olde Eastern Europe / Austro Hungarian empire circa 1914. Bran Castle is just outside Brasov. Food is actually quite good as long as you do your research. The little villages outside Brasov have old fortified churches, churches with walls around them to protect them from the Turkish invasions. Other pretty towns in the Transylvania area include Sibiu and Sighisoara. When you travel through the countryside in Transylvania you might as well be in pre-WWI Europe, with farmers still working the fields with horses and pitching their own haystacks and farm animals wandering the muddy lanes of the villages.


So train it or a hire car?


----------

